# How do i post pics from my phone



## JLOWERY (Jan 30, 2010)

:rockn:HOW DO I POST PICS FROM MY FROM SOME ONE PLEASE HELP


----------



## drtj (May 3, 2009)

you have to go to the full site from phone & then click manage attachments below the message box


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

the way i do it is using photobucket. i have the photobucket app on my phone to let me upload my camera pics. from there, i can copy the link and paste it into my post.

what kind of phone do you have?


----------



## drtj (May 3, 2009)

^^ there ya go. The man has spoken!! Lol


----------



## monsterbrute750 (Apr 13, 2010)

Or you can use Snapfish.It's free.


----------



## 650Brute (Dec 18, 2008)

I send pics from my phone to my email and post them on a linking site, or send em to my facebook and link them fro there.


----------



## Medic_Up (Feb 5, 2010)

@phreebsd: what code do you copy from the photobucket app to paste pics? Do you have to resize them or is it even possible from the iPhone?


----------



## drtj (May 3, 2009)

I think its the 4th one


----------



## Medic_Up (Feb 5, 2010)

alright thanks man


----------

